# Where does co-sleeping baby sleep before you go to bed?



## Frankie'sMom (Oct 22, 2009)

We have a 4 1/2 month old who isn't mobile enough to wriggle out of our bed if we're not in it with him. But he will be soon. What do people do when they put a wriggler to bed before they go to bed? Currently, we have him sleeping more towards the wall side before we go to bed but we're going to have to figure something new out soon!


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

We now sleep on a mattress on the floor (on a carpet). I nurse him to sleep on the mattress then sneak away and join him a few hours later. He's fallen off a couple of times when he woke and was fussing for me to come help him back to sleep. Of course it's just 7 inches down (it's a 7 inch latex mattress), so it was okay. But I'm glad we're not on the big bed anymore.


----------



## Angelorum (Aug 5, 2006)

my son is 3 months. Right now, I put him to sleep in his bouncy seat before I go to bed. He takes his naps in the bouncy seat too. I don't know how much longer it will work, but our mattress is on the floor so when he's older and wrigglier he won't fall far. I like the bouncy seat because I can put him in while he's drowsy and rock him to sleep, or rock him back to sleep if he starts stirring. It's also easy to move him in the bouncy seat around the house if I want to keep an eye on him while he sleeps.


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

Mattress on the floor, video monitor so I can see if she's moving around. She actually doesn't move at all while she's sleeping yet though.


----------



## ComplexOphelia (Oct 5, 2009)

We've got an Amby that Sweet Pea usually sleeps in when I'm not in bed with him. I leave him in our bed if he falls asleep there, which is a mattress on the floor but still rather high. I build a pillow barricade around the edge using my pregnancy body pillow. We have large pillows on the hardwood floor, so if he falls it's cushioned. I also will put him on a big cushion I have blocking the stereo in the living room if he falls asleep mid-day.


----------



## Sheryl1678 (Sep 15, 2006)

Our mattress went on the floor as soon as she became mobile. Before that it was in bed, on a cusion, on the floor, in a bouncy, in a sling.


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

Our mattress is on the floor, too. My little guy has fallen off of it several times but I its low enough he doesn't get hurt.


----------



## Ldavis24 (Feb 19, 2009)

exact same situation as you OP. DD is extremely close to crawling and can already wiggle around but not too much. She doesn't do it when she is asleep. I put her in the middle of the bed and just check on her quite often. Like every 15 minutes basically.
Her crib is side-carred but I am trying to persuade DH to put our bed on the floor and we have a very cushy carpet. He is super against it so I am thinking of just putting the bed on the floor one day while he is at work and dealing with the wrath, which will be very short lived although he will grumble for a week or 2!

After I do that I figure I will still put her on the middle of the bed and just closely monitor in case I need to put pillows around the edge.


----------



## FMB (Aug 18, 2009)

I just got the humanity co-sleeper for the same reason! DS will be three months tomorrow and isn't mobile enough to fall off yet but I wanted something there to feel more secure. Of course now I'm realizing that the thing that keeps the pillow in place is mom's weight, so we might end up putting our bed on the floor as well. Like another poster, my husband is really not so into this...but he's completely on board with bedsharing so it's just a matter of explaining to him why it's safer.

Good luck! Maybe some day my baby will let me sneak away after nursing him to sleep, but we're not there yet.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

We had the same problem once Lincoln got mobile, and my BF didn't want to put the mattress on the floor. So what we do is I nurse Lincoln to sleep and then we put him in his pack n play. Then he stays in there until he wants to nurse the first time (at which time we are usually in bed) and then he stays with us!


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

DS1- mattress on the floor, sometimes pack n' play in the living room
DS2- couch


----------



## seafox (Dec 2, 2006)

we're in the midst of trying to figure this out also, he now can roll over both ways so we should be changing soon! Right now he's still on our (not on the floor) bed - but we are all on one floor and its easy to hear him stir, and he doesn't move while sleeping, but still, its making me nervous. I think we are going to try and sidecar a crib, and put a bolster or thick heavy pillow on one side before we go to bed. DH doesn't want to put our mattress on the floor and actually thinks it still might be bad for him to fall from mattress height? It is true that we don't have much space to store our bed if we do put it on the floor.


----------



## guest9955 (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paulamc* 
We now sleep on a mattress on the floor (on a carpet). I nurse him to sleep on the mattress then sneak away and join him a few hours later. He's fallen off a couple of times when he woke and was fussing for me to come help him back to sleep. Of course it's just 7 inches down (it's a 7 inch latex mattress), so it was okay. But I'm glad we're not on the big bed anymore.











we got a king size bed, just put it on the floor, carpet around it, and if she is near the edge i put a pillow down


----------



## Frankie'sMom (Oct 22, 2009)

OP here -- I can't and don't want to put our mattress on the floor so that's not really an option, but our bed is actually quite high off the ground. Especially for a baby! I think that I'm just going to have to start putting him to sleep in the crib and then move him to the bed when he wakes up to feed. This is what we had been doing but I usually nurse him to bed and he sleeps much better when we don't move him, which I just learned last week.

I think that I might get my husband to build something on the side of our bed, like a railing or something. He's a carpenter so maybe he can make something cool.


----------



## annemoonstar (Mar 10, 2008)

We have our mattress on the floor too, but also have a twin size futon mattress next to our bed. DS goes to sleep initially on the futon, we have a video monitor on when we leave (bc is is crawling and LOVES to move, even while sleeping). He stays on the futon until we come to bed--and sometimes for an hour or two after lights out. Once he stirs enough to wake me, he comes into bed with us. Once he is lying next to me he doesn't ever move away. It's worked so far.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

He sleeps in a crib for a bit, usually just an hour or so, until I go to bed or he wakes up, whichever comes first. He naps in a crib though, too. Well, sometimes. Either in a crib or on my back. Having the bed on the floor is not an option for us so the crib works and he doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankie'sMom* 
I think that I might get my husband to build something on the side of our bed, like a railing or something. He's a carpenter so maybe he can make something cool.

If you go this route, be super cautious about how you design it. I've heard of many cribs/toddler beds/etc. being recalled because the design allowed the baby to get wedged in somewhere and suffocate. Just a thought


----------



## springbride (Nov 5, 2008)

We put DD in the pack n play before coming to bed. This works well because she will now let me put her down there for naps too.


----------

